# Haplochromis species @ 4 days



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

These embryos / alevins are 4 days old just starting show tails and eye development. 

I always find it interesting how the mouth brooding fry develop under a very thin egg shell. You can see fry that have just hatched in this photo and some that have not broken through their egg shell.


----------

